# Vibration in the cabin



## Agbsalasie (Jun 30, 2004)

My 95 240 sx se was hit while parked, head on at abot 20 mph hit the bumber right in the middle, well i got it fixed it looks great but there is now a lot of resonance /vibration in the cabin at idle , or when im slowing down to a stop light. If the engine is acceleration even slightly the vibration and resonance goes away ...any ideas ...help please 

ps the damage of the hit never got to the front cross member , the radiator was un touched , glad for that, all the damage was to the bumper the hood was not even damaged.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Agbsalasie said:


> My 95 240 sx se was hit while parked, head on at abot 20 mph hit the bumber right in the middle, well i got it fixed it looks great but there is now a lot of resonance /vibration in the cabin at idle , or when im slowing down to a stop light. If the engine is acceleration even slightly the vibration and resonance goes away ...any ideas ...help please
> 
> ps the damage of the hit never got to the front cross member , the radiator was un touched , glad for that, all the damage was to the bumper the hood was not even damaged.


After the bodywork was repaired, there may be some components that weren't tightened properly. Also check the motor mounts for any damage; the rubber may have separated.


----------



## Hispanic Panic (Sep 9, 2004)

yeah definatley, check the motor mounts, transmission mounts, and even the differential mounts. Its a massive heavy assembly and the only thing supporting it are those mounts ( 2 for motor 1 for tranny and 2 for diff i think?)


----------



## Agbsalasie (Jun 30, 2004)

*u were correct thnx*



Hispanic Panic said:


> yeah definatley, check the motor mounts, transmission mounts, and even the differential mounts. Its a massive heavy assembly and the only thing supporting it are those mounts ( 2 for motor 1 for tranny and 2 for diff i think?)



BINGO it was the driver side motor mount it was bent not in the accident but in the frame shop when the straightened the frame... thnx a million ....


----------



## Hispanic Panic (Sep 9, 2004)

Agbsalasie said:


> BINGO it was the driver side motor mount it was bent not in the accident but in the frame shop when the straightened the frame... thnx a million ....



lkol, what an awsome shop. And by awsome, i mean i'd never go there again if i were you.


----------

